# Ageism



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

The tourism department today confirmed that even on MGCQ anyone over 59 will be banned from visiting Boracay. ( I also presume that families with babies or children will also be banned.)

Some malls and shops have signs outside proclaiming that over 59's were banned from entering. 

MGCQ still says seniors should be confined to their home (with some exceptions). When will it ever end!

It is ageism, and will probably remain in force until a vaccine is available. A year or two of home confinement means little to a person under 30 (over their remaining life), however it is a large chunk out of a senior's remaining time on this planet; especially if one is in their 70's or 80's.
John


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here in Iloilo over 60 is not allowed to go out... so I guess that means no travel either. Gonna be a weird year.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you are concerned about political correctness you have come to tbe wrong country.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ah the joys of being a baby boomer has come back to haunt us here, where we sought freedom from a life of work and toil in our perspective countries.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The lockdown for this baby boomer has been a financial windfall! 

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Article from the Manila Times, half way through it addresses Seniors out and about and interesting read it won't disappoint, https://www.manilatimes.net/2020/06...out-of-many-businesses-and-industries/731836/


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> If you are concerned about political correctness you have come to tbe wrong country.


No, I'm not concerned with political correctness; just stating my thoughts regarding this which will effect seniors in many ways. Some may not be able to leave their homes for months and this will impact on their health both physical and mental. Usually seniors have more disposable income than other age groups. Policy makers seem not to be able to see the consequences of their often knee-jerk policies. If you like, it's my personal rant on a policy.

Life is what you make of it, and there are always good sides to everything, even if I am a Boomer. Life is good.

To be honest, I haven't really been affected apart from not driving into Makati twice a week.
For me most other things are the same as in January, I even wore a mask then.
John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

John1850 said:


> Usually seniors have more disposable income than other age groups.


Maybe in the west where state/occupational pensions are common but we are in the Philippines. Here often you work or starve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hear you Chuck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Gary D said:


> If you are concerned about political correctness you have come to tbe wrong country.


You nailed that quote right on the spot!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I was in Seminole Towne Mall in Florida today. So many businesses were still closed. the ones open had no customers. Most people I saw there were younger ones. It was sad to see this when this mall use to be elbow to elbow with people. Very few older people in there.

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Article from the Manila Times, half way through it addresses Seniors out and about and interesting read it won't disappoint, https://www.manilatimes.net/2020/06...out-of-many-businesses-and-industries/731836/


Yes not good Mark especially in a country that relies on turnover like all others. Many or most countries quarantine restrictions are for the over 65's and no mention of under 21. Even 60 or 65 is ridiculous as people of these ages have a few brains and respect the dire situation we are in and are very aware that it's not going away quickly. We also like living and the rash bravado days are well behind us.
I have been back in country over 3 months and went out once, my next trip will hopefully be to the airport in August to fly back to Oz and work,,,,,,,,, even if it happens what are the restrictions going to be for a bloke coming from a country that at this stage can't control effectively C-19, for me and only an opinion ain't gonna happen and as said in another post "retired". Sh1t happens and as long as I keep busy on the property have little need to venture out, unfortunately many 60 Y/O's have to or potentially starve. The 60 rule is b/s and only us foreigners follow, locals do what they like because all here have their own take on the laws handed down by LGU's and are brave enough to ignore.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Since the start of lockdown I have stayed inside my home, apart from the afternoon walk with the dogs on our deserted golf club. Many of my friends here who are also over 60, are out and about pretty much as normal and are not subjected to any checks on their age. They wonder why I don't venture out as they do. Well partly it's because I guess I'm old school and tend to follow the rules, but also because I fall into the age category most susceptible to catching and dying from the virus. I guess I'm lucky that I have a very competent wife, who God bless her, has really risen to the occasion. She does all the shopping, bill paying etc, so I really don't Need to go out. The only things I really miss are my boat as it's not allowed yet and dinners out at nice resto's with friends, but if the requirements remain as they are, I won't be going to restaurants any time soon.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> unfortunately many 60 Y/O's have to or potentially starve. The 60 rule is b/s and only us foreigners follow, locals do what they like


As with many things, it depends on where you are. Here in Oton, Iloilo they check everyone that looks over 60 (I cannot speak for city proper). If you have no one else to shop for you, then you can get a pass from your barangay - no need to starve. But, if you live with anyone else, they will be doing the shopping.

I am under 60 but because of my gray hair I get carded often. So do the locals. At least here.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

The PH government has a habit of babysitting its citizens "for their own good", but that really shouldn't apply to foreigners. Especially considering this:



John1850 said:


> Usually seniors have more disposable income than other age groups.


And if anything happens to a foreign senior, they can likely pay for medical care. 



> Many of my friends here who are also over 60, are out and about pretty much as normal and are not subjected to any checks on their age.


Seems like they're only enforcing this particular rule for locals only, which makes sense.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bidrod said:


> The lockdown for this baby boomer has been a financial windfall!
> 
> Chuck


You really learn the difference between the cost of living and the cost of a life style.

My spending is about a quarter of what it was pre-lockdown days. I used to eat out most days, haven't had a restaurant meal in 3 months. etc

Travel around was routine, been here going on 4 months. Still on same tank of fuel. No flights tor ferry trips.

Other than scuba diving, I have not really missed it to much. Once we return to diving I will not be going 3 dives a day every day, perhaps 3 a week, one every other day will suffice.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> The PH government has a habit of babysitting its citizens "for their own good", but that really shouldn't apply to foreigners.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


We have all experienced white privilege here ( or more accurately rich privileges as all foreigners are considered rich and a rich looking local generally gets the foreigner treatment. I have met people of African and Hispanic ancestry and they get the rich treatment as well.) 

Better treatment and higher prices.

In this case there may be some rational reason for this, foreigners can pay their health costs and having foreigners in the country spending money otherwise is also good for the economy.

I predict in typical Philippine fashion, especially in tourist areas, most locals will let a foreigner have some leeway in activities, while some locals will be very rigid in enforcement. Behave reasonably and life will go on.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> We have all experienced white privilege here ( or more accurately rich privileges as all foreigners are considered rich and a rich looking local generally gets the foreigner treatment. I have met people of African and Hispanic ancestry and they get the rich treatment as well.)
> 
> Better treatment and higher prices.
> 
> ...


I would say it's the other way around, foreigners are held to a much higher standard than the locals. Not sure if it jealously or racism.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Maybe in the west where state/occupational pensions are common but we are in the Philippines. Here often you work or starve.


OMG and I thought I was in New Zealand; I must have got off at the wrong stop.

It was a generalisation, that is why I said "usually". However, on this particular site seniors will usually have more disposable income than people working; this is also true for many countries. There will still be a sizable population of Philippine seniors who have disposable income. Not every Philippine senior is in poverty; I've met quite a few.

Therefore it is ludicrous for policy makers in any country to lump one section of the population as all being equal in having poor health, or no disposable income; because in effect that country is preventing seniors from spending. They(seniors) would therefore aid an economic recovery. Seniors in any country do not automatically become contagious zombies ready to pass disease to all and sundry despite what policy makers may think.

The UK, USA and other countries also have some seniors living rough or in the poverty trap.

I do realize that this is not the UK with state / occupational pensions; and I do personally know Philippine people in their 80's who have to work or starve.
John


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

John1850 said:


> Therefore it is ludicrous for policy makers in any country to lump one section of the population as all being equal in having poor health...Seniors in any country do not automatically become contagious zombies ready to pass disease to all and sundry despite what policy makers may think.


Same goes for the under 20 crowd too.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> Same goes for the under 20 crowd too.


Very true. John


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

John1850 said:


> OMG and I thought I was in New Zealand; I must have got off at the wrong stop.
> 
> It was a generalisation, that is why I said "usually". However, on this particular site seniors will usually have more disposable income than people working; this is also true for many countries. There will still be a sizable population of Philippine seniors who have disposable income. Not every Philippine senior is in poverty; I've met quite a few.
> 
> ...


They are not doing it to stop seniors from spreading the virus - they are doing it to try and stop seniors from catching the virus. Seniors seem to be more likely to die than others.

Whether that decision is correct or not... I do not know. I have not researched it, and do not really care to, as the decisions are well above my paygrade.


----------

